# Miniature pigs??



## lazylizzy (May 3, 2011)

hey just wondering what people think about miniature pigs, would love to hear from someone that ownes one


----------



## Darlyn (May 3, 2011)

Don't own one but most "miniature pigs" grow up to be bloody big porkers!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 3, 2011)

Yep, it's a sham.


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

I tried to get one of these but there are strict council regulations about them. Basically you can't own them in suburbia. I have a friend who has one and it turned it's grass area into a dirt area in a couple of months


----------



## lazylizzy (May 3, 2011)

yes thats what im worried about.. ending up with sunday roast lol. 
suburbia isnt a prob for me...to much space would be more of a worry.
hmm interesting.. usually when i think twice about getting something i end up regretting it.. maybe i should trust my instincts


----------



## saximus (May 3, 2011)

Don't let my one post put you off completely but yeah it surprised me what it did to the yard. When I looked into it they also hadn't had enough generations to guarantee they'd be small. They are just line bred from my understanding so you could end up with a monster haha


----------



## Darlyn (May 3, 2011)

I would be interested to see any evidence that there is such a thing as a "miniature" pig. 
Is there really anything that is scientifically proven to be so, or is it a clever marketing ploy?


----------



## saximus (May 4, 2011)

That's what I just said. They are just line bred. They told me they couldn't guarantee the babies would be small because they haven't had enough generations. My friend's one is pretty small though


----------



## Darlyn (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, I'm a bit slow when it comes to posting : {

I have heard of mini pigs growing up to be normal size and have never actually seen
an older miniature still being small. Interesting to see if anyone has an older little guy.
How old is your friends?


----------



## saximus (May 4, 2011)

Haha that's cool. Didn't mean to sound angry there either. I'm not sure how old it is actually. Normal ones get quite big pretty fast don't they?


----------



## hypochondroac (May 4, 2011)

Yeah the small ones are just results of two smaller pigs being paired.
Personally i'd want one i could put a saddle on.


----------



## grannieannie (May 4, 2011)

The thought of one is just wonderful....LOL...they'd be soooooo cute.


----------



## malachi51 (May 4, 2011)

When we were telling a friend on Sunday about getting our stimmie the day before, she asked how big it was going to grow. Then she told us about her son's minature pig he got as a teen, it grew massive!!!!!! She was worried that the stimmie would be the same, that we were told it was a mini snake (we had said it was the smallest one we could legally have) but would turn out to be massive like an olive python once it was fully grown. LOL we had to explain a bit more about snakes and the different types and that yes, our stimmie is only going to be small. LOL
Unless you have a proper farm, I wouldn't be going with any sort of pet pig, even if it's sold as being a minature!! They, like a lot of animals, are cute when babies, but unfortunately they don't stay that way!!


----------



## Tsubakai (May 4, 2011)

There are breeders of small pigs around. Usually a bit of a waiting list to get one but they are worth waiting for. They are linebred for size with each generation getting successively smaller. Good breeders won't sell you a 'mini' which turns into a normal size. The ones I have seen are house trained and very smart. They did need a nose ring to stop them from digging but were smart enough to know they needed their feet and nose cleaned before coming into the house and would patiently wait for this before coming in the door.


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

I've looked into this as well. From what I could find through research and talking to a lot of people that there aren't really any "mini" pigs in Australia. Most of them get considerabley bigger than expected. 
So it'll be a few more years until we have mini pigs like the ones overseas. 
Would love to have one myself


----------



## sookie (May 4, 2011)

Because of australias huge pig industry true mini pigs aren't allowed to be bought into oz.they are bad disease carries and carry many genetic faults.the mini pig avaiable i australia still usually peaks at around 50 - 60kgs.we need to in breed the smaller pigs to acheive the mini look so desired.mini horses are the same,at first they carried so many genetic flaws half the foals born in the first 5yrs need to be destoyed.So the mini pigs availabe in oz are just the smaller normal pigs breed down smaller and smaller,they can still end up huge.pigs are also somewhat dominante in their own enviornment.


----------



## jham66 (May 4, 2011)

Still not tiny, but definitely smaller that the average regular sized pig!: Photo's of Oz-Minipigs Breeding Stock and Chrystal's Mini Pigs and for the list of breeders: MPPPA


----------



## Defective (May 4, 2011)

lazylizzy said:


> yes thats what im worried about.. ending up with sunday roast lol.
> suburbia isnt a prob for me...to much space would be more of a worry.
> hmm interesting.. usually when i think twice about getting something i end up regretting it.. maybe i should trust my instincts


 look into a teacup pig





^^ adult teacup pig


----------



## Chris1 (May 4, 2011)

i looked into miniture pigs a while ago, it seems if you dont stick with feeding them very little they dont stay minature,....


----------



## zoo_girl (May 4, 2011)

This is a pig l looked after for a client for many years, was sold as a miniature pig as a piglet  
Turned out rather the opposite but the owners didn't mind that much she turned out big as they had the space for her. She was a real sweetie tho, her name was Beatrice.


----------



## lil_miss_vg (May 13, 2011)

Before I got one i was worried, all the fuss bout people saying they didnt exist!

now i have two haha well ones def mine, and the other I kind of gave to my parents that I live with anyway

I got my little girl when she was eight weeks old. I payed a deposit and think it was 3months later before I even got to choose her!

It does depend what they eat, as she is now 8.5 months, and weighed a bit over 5kg 2 weeks back, where is the boy which i got when he was 5 months old is only 3 weeks older, and he weighs over 18!

they are great pets, but a little too noisy for surburbia at times.

They are much like a dog really, easy to train, they do anything for food!

my girl is the size of a medium sized cat


----------



## JasonL (May 14, 2011)

A Current Affair did something on the scam about 12 months back, as said they are not allowed in Australia. All these people bought them and now have 100+kg pets lol


----------



## lace90 (May 14, 2011)

I've been looking into them also, and I think that there are very limited respectable breeders (mentioned in a previous post, as stated by these miniature pig association of Australia) and I wouldn't trust any other breeders pigs. The respected breeders tell you that the pig can get up to one hundred kilos, but more likely to be a fair bit less than that. I would recommend going to see the piglets relatives and talking to people who had purchased from that breeder.


----------



## sookie (May 14, 2011)

Pigs of any size are highly intelligent problem solvers.Males are very dominant,some to the point of being savage,females not so bad except when with her piglets......which are so cute you just wanna cuddle them.yes pigs are very noisy and demanding animals,which love to eat just about anything.including meat.so you need to watch their intake closely.pigs will poop in one spot,they only roll in mud for sunscreen puposes.if kept outdoors they don't really pong to much.they come when called and will follow you around all day like a dog,with the dogs.they can be jealous at times.pigs are cool.but they do tend to grow and grow.are you prepared if it doesn't stop growing at dog size?what if it does end up a 200kg+ porker?


----------



## Widdup (May 14, 2011)

Alos make sure your not in a water catchment area! I live on propertey but i cannot keep pigs becasue im in a water catchment area for the nearest dam!


----------



## welchy94 (May 14, 2011)

my uncle has miniture pige but they grow up in a couple of weeks haha!! he breeds them in the hunter so if anyone wants a normal pig that are fairly good behavioured most the time pm me!! he can sell u one then he will buy it back when its to big for you if that is the problem! if not u can keep it!! they are really smart animals!! surprisingly haha anyways i have no idea about miniture pigs but just thought i should point that out haha

cheers Ryan


----------



## David275 (May 14, 2011)

I personally own a razorback boar (that has been castrated). I got him as a piglet and he was pretty wild, but after spending time with him he is now probably one of the greatest friends you could ask for in a pet. I live on a farm so he has plenty of room. Single pigs are incredibly clean and make no smell at all providing they are outdoors. He is now almost 5 years old and pushing, if not over, 200kg. All in all pigs make great pets no matter what size as long as you provide plenty of room for them,


----------



## lil_miss_vg (May 16, 2011)

as mentioned before,
buy your mini from a reputable breeder. Best off waiting in line for a baby because you have control over what it eats/behaviour from a young age(usually round the 8-10 week mark)
Watch what you feed it! nothing high in protein! I think they recommend 11to13% at most, but this does not mean it can eat as much as it wants!
With mine it was really trial and error, if they are starting to be obese, then cut their food down.
They love food, I know they are cute, but at he end of the day, if you dont want to a porker, then you will have to be a strict mum or dad!

I can already tell how food is the biggest influence. a 8.5 month old that is spose to reach 45-48 cm and she is still uinder 30cm, and another that was overfed, 3 weeks older, was spose top grow 40ish cm and he is 44+ ! 

the only issue i have is that they are still classed as a pig, and you need to check dpi laws also! legally they arent sposed to move around without a pigpass I think. But the chances of Dpi finding a pig on the passenger floor is probably slim.

They are very smart but sometimes a small package = big attitude.







oh and i have to add another consideration before buying!

make sure you have a vet near by that deals with pigs!

they may think they are like a dog, in some respects I guess they are, but they are very different in respect to things like how they take to aneasthetic, local or general!

I definitely dont trust just any vet putting my pigs under for anything!


----------

